# Hiring river guides



## crruns (Jun 18, 2009)

Colorado River Runs is hiring experienced river guides- full time (housing in Radium) or part. Upper Colorado & Lower Eagle. First aid & CPR required. Please contact us @ 970-653-4292.


----------

